# Winter weed explosion



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi y'all. My nice and brown & dormant bermuda just had an explosion of weeds over the last few days. Not sure what caused it, but curious what the weeds are. Can you please ID them for me?

Also, I'm hoping that they are winter weeds and as such they will die off once the heat comes back?

Thanks


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I am also in DFW. I think ground ivy and Poa. I am dealing with some even with Fall pre emergent.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> I am also in DFW. I think ground ivy and Poa. I am dealing with some even with Fall pre emergent.


I applied fall pre emergent too, but I dont think I put enough down. I have since upgraded to a lesco spreader, and made sure to put down the proper amount for spring.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Those corkscrew leaves dont say "poa" to me. There are other postings here on TLF on similar weeds identified as Rescue grass.

In any case its an annual grass, so pre-emergent would be one way to treat it.


----------



## Drewfallin (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm having the same issue here in Orange County. The recent rain has helped them explode. I'm about to spray them today. Hopefully all goes well for all of us.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Since you guys have Bermuda and it is dormant, you can do a blanket application of regular round up (no diquat). Do not do spot spray, just blanket. It might stun the green up a bit, but if you do blanket it will be even.


----------

